# Happy Birthday Joe The Crow



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe The Crow!
 Hope it's been a great one!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 26, 2011)

I just started one of my own, but I'll say it again... Happy Birthday Joe!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry Joe, Guest took the spotlight. I don't follow B-days anymore like I used to but you are most worthy of a good wish, an outstanding member and I hope it's a good one. Eric


----------



## peejrey (Jul 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## ktbi (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe.....Enjoy your day..Ron


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Sorry Joe, Guest took the spotlight. I don't follow B-days anymore like I used to but you are most worthy of a good wish, an outstanding member and I hope it's a good one. Eric


 
 Thanks so much, Eric and everyone else....Laur asked me why it hadn't showed up here on the forum mainpage, and somehow I had clicked a box that didn't let it show,...[] So I fixed it.[]


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2011)

hope its a great one joe! happy birthday!


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed it Joe.  And many more bottles to come.


----------



## glass man (Jul 26, 2011)

HOPE IT WAS A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe The Crow
 Hope there are more  S T A R S  for your Birthday ~
 IF I COULD I would buy you these to add to your 
 Star collection ~ [] star ~ *


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy B-Day, Joe!  So if you drink a cup of Joe, is that considered cannibalism?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy B-day Ya Ol' Crow. May you have a great B-day and an even better year. Swiz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy B Day old man!!! Hahaha
Now you can get that wheel chair with the bucket puller that you always wanted [8D]

Lets go Digggggg!!!!


----------



## Dabeel (Jul 26, 2011)

Just saw the posting on Facebook so I thought I give you double Birthday wishes on two sites. Happy Birthday....hope you and Laur and the cats enjoy it!

 Doug


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Joe...Like Eric said, I don't much follow the Birthdays anymore, but daham couldn't miss yours!!  Have a great one!  Cause too, I think you're older than me now!! ...at least for a couple months![]  -Julie


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe !


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joe!  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy  Birthday  Old Timer[]-----hope its the best!------and many more to follow . Let's dig[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys!  Happy Birthday Joe.  Celebrate the fact that the world is a better place because you're  in it.  Hope things continue to look up and you find some real treasures this year!!


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe....


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 26, 2011)

H-B DAY  JOE.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you to all of my forum friends for the Happy birthday wishes....Means a lot! It really does.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 26, 2011)

Almost missed it...Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joe. This site wouldn't be the same without you. [][][][]  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Melinda and Mike.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joseph. Many happy returns.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope it was a happy one.  Sorry for the delay in jumping on this thread, but I already wished you a HBD twice over the phone today and we already had your birthday dinner.  Old b######, at times I don't know if I should thank you or curse you for getting me into this sick hobby 14 years ago.  It's been fun.

 PD


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope you have a good one Happy B-Day Joe. Michael


----------



## idigjars (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe.    Paul


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 27, 2011)

Wishing you all the best, Joe!


----------



## logueb (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Joe.  Hope you had a great one.  Always enjoy your post and adventures.  Buster


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 27, 2011)

you're old he...he he...he


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!


----------



## ajohn (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Joe,sure do hope you had a good one,and I'm betting you have many more!


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Joe; once again - Happy Birthday and best bottle wishes !


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy birthday to you Joe and Blessings to you always.


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joe....


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Joe,

 Sorry I missed the party. Hope it was a delightful day.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 27, 2011)

[8D][8D][8D][][][]DID YOU GET A SPANKING???


----------



## kwalker (Jul 27, 2011)

Joe my man! Happy birthday!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm,.....Just got back quite late from an errand out of town that Penn Digger kindly drove me on,...Had to hop on here and thank my extended forum family for all the well wishes!  Thank you everyone.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 28, 2011)

Happy late B day Joe! Been on vacation with no computer around. I'll be catchin up awhile. Hope you had a great one![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya know what I just noticed,there are 200 + hits on this thread,why couldn't they just say Happy Birthday? instead of lurking in the shadows.  So what if you dont know the person to well or at all,you are on THE BOTTLE forum.Just a thought that I thought id share []

 Happy Birthday again Joe  []


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, but remember, Rick, a lot of those are probably people who've already wished Joe, looking to see what others have to say .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Yes, but remember, Rick, a lot of those are probably people who've already wished Joe, looking to see what others have to say .


 
 Yeah thats true,but those lurkers are still around,I can feel um  [:-][8D][8D]


----------



## Wangan (Jul 29, 2011)

Man the time flies!Seems like I was just on here yesterday! Sorry for the late wish but Happy Birthday Pisan! I wish you all the best that can be had.Your knowledge and wit is valuable to us all.I hope you had a great day brother.  ~Tim


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Ya know what I just noticed,there are 200 + hits on this thread,why couldn't they just say Happy Birthday? instead of lurking in the shadows.  So what if you dont know the person to well or at all,you are on THE BOTTLE forum.Just a thought that I thought id share []
> 
> Happy Birthday again Joe  []


 Rick, I believe lurkers are not allowed on General Chat.....They get the Access Denied treatment.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I never knew we had that technology []


----------



## Wangan (Jul 29, 2011)

Now ya know how hard these Mods work.Its near rocket science I bet.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> Now ya know how hard these Mods work.Its near rocket science I bet.[8D]


 
 []


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy bday Joe!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks to Rick,  Dale, Tim and Tigue (Matt), Renee, Tom, Mr Fred,  Ken, Gordon, Steve, Chris, Charlie, Red,  Bob,  Michael, Paul, Bill, Buster, GuntherHess, Tom, (Bottlehead_9),  ajohn,  Jim,  Kimberley, Conner, Ron, Preston, Melinda, Ben, Eric, Jamie, Mary (Stardust), Stephen, Mike (madman), Mike (rockhounder), Jason (Swiz), Doug, Rory, Julie, Jim (epackage), and of course Surfaceone,... for all of your interesting thoughts and lots of nice Birthday wishes...The best gifts I've recieved are right here from my extended family on this forum![] ...I hope I didn't overlook anyone,...Thank you all very much.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2011)

I went back and checked and I somehow ommitted Kelley (Gunsmoke47) who always intrigued me with his amazing stories of U.S.A. Hospital bottle digs, when I first started hanging around this joint back in 2005. Kelly, always enjoy your posts, digs and opinions on things, Thank you.


----------



## carobran (Jul 31, 2011)

*[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]HAPPY BIRTHDAY![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]*


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 31, 2011)

Joe ,happy belated birthday !! Have not checked in for a while, sorry i missed well wishing on the right day,hope it was great ! []


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 6, 2011)

Really?  Now we're editing birthday posts that point out an obvious question.  My apologies to Joe.


----------

